# Is it better to take ssri's at night or in the morning?



## Ross (Apr 10, 2004)

On my drug packet it says take one every morning, but the doctor told me I can take one before I go to bed instead if they make me feel sleepy.

So which do you think is most effective, morning or night? Btw I've started taking them at night because they make me sleepy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If it makes you sleepy, take it at bedtime.

It it keeps you awake, take it in the morning.

If it neither stimulates nor sedates, then flip a coin to decide.


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

I find taking it in the morning works better for me. Helps me get through the day. Experiment and see what works best for you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I take my Paxil at night - it makes me go to sleep.


----------

